# cath and stent



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 21, 2011)

Last seminar I went to the presenter was unsure when asked if we need modifier 59 when reporting 93458 and 92980. What is the final word on this?


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 21, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't have any personal experience to know for sure yet but when I first looked at the CCI edits there wasn't any edit in place so I would say, no, a -59 wouldn't be needed on the 93458.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## crowemd (Jan 21, 2011)

I just got back from a Cardiology convention in Atlanta and you would be correct Jessica, a 59 Modifier would NOT be necessary when billing the heart cath and stent together.  You would simply bill 92980 (LC,LD,OR RC) and 93458(26).  Hope this helps.


----------

